# 3x neuer Bildschirm, welches Format?



## MrSwisstobi (26. Mai 2013)

Heyho, mein name ist Tobias, bin neu hier und hab gleich mal eine Frage für euch 

Und zwar bin ich ein leidenschaftlicher Gamer (was den auch sonnst :p) und möchte im verlauf des nächsten halben bis ganzen Jahres meine PC Hardware mal aufrüsten.
Im moment habe ich ein custom-built PC mit einer GTX 580 Phantom mit 3Gb ram, an der 2 Bildschirme angeschlossen sind. 1x 27" 1920x1080 Asus, 1x 24" 1920x1080 Acer.

.. mag das setup eigentlich, aber ich merke immer öffters, dass ich froh wär wenn ich einen 3. bilschirm zur verfügung hätte.
Deshalb hab ich geplant den 24" zu entfernen und auf 3x 27" aufzustocken.

Nachdem ich aber immer öfters gelesen hab, dass leute mit einem 27" und einer 1920x1080 auflösung irgendwie Pixel sehen, was ich nicht bestätigen kann da ich keinen vergleich zu einem Bildschirm mit bessere Auflösung hab, habe ich mir überlegt ob ich evt. alle austauschen soll.

Ich habe gesehen, dass ihr bereits ein Sammelthread habt für ein Monitor aus Korea mit 2560x1080 Auflösung.

Für mich als Gamer ist einfach wichtig, dass ich 1. wenig verzögerung hab (2-3ms), und 2. natürlich ne geile Auflösung da ich auch mal gerne Filme drauf schaue und 3. sicher 60-120Ghz für optimale FPS beim zocken.

Meine Frage an euch nun, was würdest ihr an meiner Stelle kaufen, und was für eine Graka würde ich dra brauchen, bzw wie verbinden?
Hab gelesen, dass NVidia ja nicht mehr als 3 Bildschirme unterstützt, obwohl ich da bei den neueren nicht sicher bin. Oder soll ich ganz von NVidia weg und auf AMD wechseln?

dachte dass ich entweder 3x 2560x1080, 2x 2560x1080 oder 3x 1920x1080 als setup haben will. .. wobei ich eigentlich liebend gerne 3 bildschirme hätte...
Grösse sollte sicher grösser als 24" sein. 27" ist schon ziemlich schön 

Preis ist für den moment erst mal egal, schreibt einfach mal hin was ihr mir so aus eurer Erfahrung berichten könnt und was für ein setup kaufen würdet.

EDIT:
.. achja, und sorry dass ich nochmals ein neuen Post zu dem Thema gemacht hab, habe erst nachher gesehen dass es gerade ein paar Posts dazu gegeben hatte. :/ naja.

mfG
Tobias


----------



## mr.4EvEr (26. Mai 2013)

Wenn die die Pixeldichte des 27" Asus Monitors nicht stört, kannst du bedenkenlos ein Setup mit 3x27" nehmen. 
Mit 3x WQHD wirst du als Gamer keinen Spaß haben, da geht selbst eine GTX Titan in BF3 zu Grunde, dass sind immerhin 11 Mio. Pixel (1x Full HD hat 2,1 Mio. Pixel).
Außerdem verwechselst du grad was: Die Koreapanels sind WQHD Panels mit 2560x1440 Pixeln (16:9 Seitenverhältnis), 2560x1080 hat hingegen ein Seitenverhältnis von 21:9.
Mit Verzögerung meinst du sicherlich den Inputlag und nicht Reaktionszeit. 
Bei der Reaktionszeit wird extrem viel gemogelt. Die absolute Speerspitze bis 1000€ schafft derzeitig 3-4ms Reaktionszeit, und die Monitore, die das bei einem moderaten Inputlag und wenig Koronabildung erreichen kann ich an zwei Händen abzählen. 
Du solltest zum Thema Reaktionszeit, Inputlag, TN und IPS mal in den Sammelthread schauen, sodass du in etwa verstehst, worum es mir folgenden geht. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...itor-faq-tft-empfehlungsliste-23-27-zoll.html
Wichtig wären für die folgende Kaufberatung vor allem die Unterpunkte "Panelarten/Unterschiede", sowie "Inputlag, Reaktionszeit, Tearing".
Es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten zu denen ich dir raten würde: Entweder du nennst uns die genaue Bezeichnung deines Monitors und ich sage dir dann, ob du den weiterverwenden kannst, und wenn ja, dann könntest du den gleichen noch 2x kaufen (vorausgesetzt der jetzige sind noch nicht zu stark eingebrannt).
Oder du kaufst direkt ein Setup mit 3 neuen Monitoren, wobei sich dann IPS recht gut anbieten würde, aufgrund der wesentlich besseren Farben und der deutlich besseren Blickwinkelunabhängikeit.
Außerdem hat kein Monitor 60-120GHz (sondern nur Hz; GHz wären 1 000 000 000 Hz  ).
AMD eignet sich im generellen mit Eyefinity etwas besser für Multimonitoring (der Support ist besser).
Wenn du ordentlich Multimonitoring betreiben willst, solltest du auf eine HD7970, GTX780, GTX690, GTX Titan (oder CF, SLI, wenn dich Mikroruckler nicht stören) wechseln, alles andere wäre für Shooter und hohe Details zu langsam. Außerdem brauchst du dann ne gute CPU (Intel I5/Xeon/I7).
2 Monitore sind im generellen suboptimal zum Zocken, da dann die wichtigsten Bildinhalte genau in zwischen den beiden Rahmen sind, deshalb wirst du zu 3 Monitoren greifen müssen, wenn du ein ordentliches Gamingvergnügen erwünschst.

Als mögliche Monitore werfe ich jetzt mal die ins Rennen:
LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland,  Eizo Foris FS2333-BK, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Dell UltraSharp U2412M schwarz, 24" (860-10161/860-10150) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
LG Electronics Flatron IPS277L, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

3x120hz wären auch möglich, in nicht so leistungsintensiven Games wie Counterstrike, Call of Duty, Race07 etc. wäre dies sicherlich genial, bei Battlefield 3 kannst du jedoch froh sein, wenn du überhaupst 60fps erreichst.
Mögliche 120/144hz Monitore:
ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS VG278HE, 27" (90LME6001T510N1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Bitte nehme dir die 5-10min für den Thread den ich dir verlinkt habe Zeit, wenn du nicht weißt, was die Unterschiede zwischen IPS und TN sind, hilft die weitere Kaufberatung wenig.

mfg Mr.4EvEr

P.S. Eigentlich sollte auch jede Person seinen eigenen Post auf machen (also hast du alles richtig gemacht  ). Da man nur so die Überblick bewahren kann und auch nur so auf die Wünsche des Threaderstellers perfekt eingegangen werden können.


----------



## MrSwisstobi (26. Mai 2013)

Hey!
Danke für die super Antwort, das hilft mir wirklich weiter. Und ja, hab paar sachen verwechselt. einmal die Auflösung meinte ich natürlich 2560x1440, und auch bei 60-120Hz 

Den 24" weiss ich leider nicht genau welcher, aber der 27" bin ich ziemlich sicher ist der hier: http://ch.asus.com/Display/LCD_Monitors/VE276Q/

Mikroruckler möchte ich wennmöglich vermeiden.
Eine neue GPU werd ich mir warscheindlich auch dazu kaufen wenn ich alles upgrade.
Frage, angenommen ich kaufe eine GPU die nur 2x einen Anschluss hat, wie genau schliess ich das den an 3 Bildschirme an? irgend ein Splitterkabel?
oder müsste ich den gleich 2 GPUs einbauen für total 4 Anschlüsse?

Hier noch eben paar PC Stats
Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair 990 FX
Tower: Thermaltake Element G Tower
RAM: 16GB DDR3 G.Skill Ripjaws
CPU: AMD Fx-8150 3600k OC TO 4400k
GPU: NVIDIA GTX 580 Phantom 3GB
PSU: Club 3D 1200W 90 Silver

Danke 

Was denkst du den von meinem derzeitigen 27"er?


----------



## Painkiller (27. Mai 2013)

> Frage, angenommen ich kaufe eine GPU die nur 2x einen Anschluss hat, wie  genau schliess ich das den an 3 Bildschirme an? irgend ein  Splitterkabel?


Ich kenne keine High End Karte die nur zwei Anschlüsse hat. Welche Karte willst du denn kaufen? 



> oder müsste ich den gleich 2 GPUs einbauen für total 4 Anschlüsse?


Nein, das geht auch mit einer Karte. 



> Was denkst du den von meinem derzeitigen 27"er?


Ein 3er Monitor Setup macht nur Sinn, wenn die Monitore alle gleich sind. Sonst hast du zu große Probleme mit den Farbunterschieden. 



> Wenn du ordentlich Multimonitoring betreiben willst, solltest du auf  eine HD7970, GTX780, GTX690, GTX Titan (oder CF, SLI, wenn dich  Mikroruckler nicht stören) wechseln, alles andere wäre für Shooter und  hohe Details zu langsam. Außerdem brauchst du dann ne gute CPU (Intel  I5/Xeon/I7).


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen! Ein ordentlich übertakteter AMD FX-8350 wäre auch ok, wenn du das Board nicht wechseln willst:
AMD FX-8350, 8x 4.00GHz, boxed (FD8350FRHKBOX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## shadie (27. Mai 2013)

Bzgl. 3 Monitoren mit je 2560xxxxx würde ich eher absehen.

Ich würde zu 3 x 1920x1080 raten aber selbst hier solltest du dir auf jeden Fall ein CF / SLI System aufbauen und der CPU noch ordentlich feuer geben dass nix limitiert.

Da wird auch 1 x GTX Titan nix bringen 

Falles es auch kleiner als 27" Sein darf würde ich dir die hier empfehlen: http://www.amazon.de/Dell-U2312HM-Monitor-Reaktionszeit-schwarz/dp/B005SNNCEA

Bei 27" Findei ch schon dass man mit nur 1920x1080 schon sehr stark die Pixel sieht.
Habe einen Acer hier und das wirkt schon sehr pixelig..


----------



## Killaclown (27. Mai 2013)

Hallo an alle

Ich hätte da mal eine kurze Zwischenfrage und zwar wie dick ist den der Rand des Dell Monitors bei meinem Vorposter und warum benutzen alle bzw viele diesen?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. Mai 2013)

Der rahmen sollte so 2,5cm haben und er ist einer der besten monitore unter 200€


----------



## Killaclown (27. Mai 2013)

Aber sind 2,5cm bei einem setup mit 3 Monitoren zum zocken nicht etwas störend?


----------



## MrSwisstobi (27. Mai 2013)

shadie schrieb:


> und der CPU noch ordentlich feuer geben dass nix limitiert.



.. ist der unterschied zwischen einem FX-8150 und 8350 so gross, dass es sich lohnt?



Killaclown schrieb:


> Aber sind 2,5cm bei einem setup mit 3 Monitoren zum zocken nicht etwas störend?


 
Jup definitiv ^^
ich glaub so zum zocken sind bis 2cm max. ok.



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ich kenne keine High End Karte die nur zwei Anschlüsse hat. Welche Karte willst du denn kaufen?


Kp, dachte an ne  680, 780 oder ne Titan? (Alle nur 2x Bildschirm anschluss? hat zwar noch andere, da bräuchte man aber irgend eine art Adapter oder so? Kp)



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ein 3er Monitor Setup macht nur Sinn, wenn die Monitore alle gleich sind. Sonst hast du zu große Probleme mit den Farbunterschieden.


Das weiss ich doch, aber das war nicht das was ich damit fragen wollte, .. was haltet ihr von meinem derzeitgen 27"er und würd es sich lohnen einfach noch 2 extra dazu zu kaufen? (Natürlich gleiche..)

Gruss und danke!


----------



## shadie (27. Mai 2013)

Hab dir mal ein par Bilder in den ANhang getan die ich letzte Woche schon mal gepostet habe.

Monitore sind Top, 27 Zoll und davon 3 finde ich etwas arg groß, muss man sich umschauen ohne ende


----------



## MrSwisstobi (27. Mai 2013)

shadie schrieb:


> Hab dir mal ein par Bilder in den ANhang getan die ich letzte Woche schon mal gepostet habe.
> 
> Monitore sind Top, 27 Zoll und davon 3 finde ich etwas arg groß, muss man sich umschauen ohne ende


 
Nette bilder, aber ich dachte weniger an ein rundum gameerlebniss sondern einfach zentral zocken, link steam, skype, ts etc, und auf dem rechten anderen nützlichen kram. ..


----------



## shadie (27. Mai 2013)

Achhsoo also kein Zocken auf 3 Monitoren, na dann kaufe dir lieber noch 2 x den selben Monitor.

Dann brauchst du auch keine 2 Grafikkarten, dann reicht eine dicke aus wenn du nicht auf allen 3 zockst


----------



## MrSwisstobi (27. Mai 2013)

naja, ich meine wenn mans hat dann kann mans auch mal testen..
also ich wills einfach mal offen lassen.

aber zurück zum hauptthema, is mein derzeitger 27" überhaupt gut? also im vergleich zu anderen 27" topmarken...


----------



## Painkiller (28. Mai 2013)

> Kp, dachte an ne  680, 780 oder ne Titan? (Alle nur 2x Bildschirm  anschluss? hat zwar noch andere, da bräuchte man aber irgend eine art  Adapter oder so? Kp)


Jede dieser Karten hat doch mehr als zwei Anschlüsse. Ich merk schon, da musst du dich nochmal schlau machen.
Schau mal hier unter "Monitoranschlüsse". Da sind alle erklärt.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...itor-faq-tft-empfehlungsliste-23-27-zoll.html



> Das weiss ich doch, aber das war nicht das was ich damit fragen wollte,  .. was haltet ihr von meinem derzeitgen 27"er und würd es sich lohnen  einfach noch 2 extra dazu zu kaufen? (Natürlich gleiche..)


Schlecht ist dein Monitor nicht, aber er ist halt auch nicht mehr der jüngste.  Von daher bleibt das deine Entscheidung ob du ihn ersetzen willst. 



> aber zurück zum hauptthema, is mein derzeitger 27" überhaupt gut? also im vergleich zu anderen 27" topmarken...


Unter diesen Betrachtungspunkt sieht die Sache gleich anders aus. Im Vergleich mit den 27" 144Hz Monitor von Asus (VG278HE) sieht dein Monitor kein Land mehr. Die Reaktionszeit + 144Hz und dazu noch die für ein TN-Panel guten Farben sind hier die ausschlaggebenden Faktoren.
Auch gegen die IPS-Panels verliert er rein von der Bildqualität und den Farben haushoch.

Um das etwas abzukürzen....

Würden wir die Monitore nach Punkten bewerten:

1. Platz: IPS-Panel, da sehr genaue Farbabstufungen und sehr gute Bildqualität. Mittlerweile absolut spieletauglich! (Eizo Foris FS2333, LG IPS235P)
2. Platz: 144Hz Monitore, da sehr schnelle Reaktionszeit und flüssigere Bildablauf sowie effektive Reduzierung von Schlieren bzw. Tearing (Asus VG278HE, Asus VG248QE)
3. Platz: Reguläre TN-Monitore, für das spielen zwar einen Tick schneller als IPS-Panels, aber dafür Defizite in der Bildqualität sowie den Farben. (Dein Monitor)


----------



## MrSwisstobi (28. Mai 2013)

Hey, danke!
Das hilft, und ja, da ich bis jetzt meine Monitore immer an die normalen anschlüsse connected hatte ist das alles neuland für mich ^^. Werd den post mal durchlesen 

das heisst dan wohl, dass ich schlussendlich wenn es soweit ist, 3x 27" @ 1920x1080p kaufen werde.
Bis dahin gibts sicher nochmals paar neue, bessere modelle, werd mich bestimmt später nochmals melden, hab aber schonmal einen sehr schönen überblick bekommen, danke an alle 

mfG Tobias

.. uhmm nochmals kurz ne Frage, ich lese grad den Post zu den Monitoren durch, .. bin grad bei Monitoranschlüsse>DisplayPort. 
ist das das was du meintest? also mehrere Bildschirme über 1 Slot connecten? Und ja das ganze ist noch nicht so klar für mich ^^

ich lese jetzt erstmal weiter, wär aber trotzdem froh wenn du/jemand mir mal ganz genau step by step beschreiben könnte wie das angeschlossen wird. Also welche kabel wohin, wie usw, wär ich echt froh drüber 
Damit meine ich jetzt das mit den 3 Bildschirmen auf 3 Graka, nicht das mit dem DisplayPort (falls es das nicht sein sollte). .... Wenn überhaupt jemand weiss was ich meine xD

Danköö

Gruss


----------



## Painkiller (28. Mai 2013)

> .. uhmm nochmals kurz ne Frage, ich lese grad den Post zu den Monitoren  durch, .. bin grad bei Monitoranschlüsse>DisplayPort.
> ist das das was du meintest? also mehrere Bildschirme über 1 Slot connecten? Und ja das ganze ist noch nicht so klar für mich ^^
> 
> ich lese jetzt erstmal weiter, wär aber trotzdem froh wenn du/jemand mir  mal ganz genau step by step beschreiben könnte wie das angeschlossen  wird. Also welche kabel wohin, wie usw, wär ich echt froh drüber
> Damit meine ich jetzt das mit den 3 Bildschirmen auf 3 Graka, nicht das  mit dem DisplayPort (falls es das nicht sein sollte). .... Wenn  überhaupt jemand weiss was ich meine xD


So langsam blick ich nicht mehr durch.... 
Du musst nicht mehrere über einen Slot (du meinst sicher Anschluss) connecten! Mit Slot ist nicht der Anschluss sondern die komplette Reihe an Anschlüssen gemeint.
Drei Monitore auf drei Karten? Brauchst du auch nicht! 

Noch mal von vorne!

1 Karte (AMD HD7970) + 3 Monitore

1 Monitor via DVI 1
1 Monitor via DVI 2 
1 Monitor via DisplayPort

http://www.amd.com/de/Documents/EyefinityMultiDisplay_whitepaper.pdf

Fertig! 


Bei Nvidia:

How To Setup NVIDIA Surround on GeForce 600 Series GPUs | GeForce


----------



## MrSwisstobi (28. Mai 2013)

aso, also du machst für jeden bildschirm ne andere art verbindung?

wenn wir jetzt mal dein beispiel mit der amd hd7970 nehmen =>


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





sehen wir 4 anschlüsse dreier art.

.. ist dann nicht auch die bildqualität für jeden bildschirm 'anders' bzw schlechter/besser?

.. ich hab ja derzeit eine gtx 580 phantom =>


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





dort hab ich jetzt meine beiden bildschirme jeweils an die beiden grossen 'dinger' (DVI?) connected.

.. ich hab mich zuvor nie wirklich damit beschäftigt, deshalb hab ichs nicht ganz durschaut. sorry wenn ich dich verwirre 



ps. warum funzt bei mir der '


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Mai 2013)

> .. ist dann nicht auch die bildqualität für jeden bildschirm 'anders' bzw schlechter/besser?


Nein, die Bildqualität ist bei allen gleich. Das Signal wird bei allen Digital übertragen. 



> dort hab ich jetzt meine beiden bildschirme jeweils an die beiden grossen 'dinger' (DVI?) connected.


Jep! Das ist DVI! 

Du kannst also an jeden Anschluss einen Monitor hängen.


----------



## MrSwisstobi (28. Mai 2013)

na dann! das macht dann wohl schon eher sinn! Dankesehr 

Gruss


----------



## Painkiller (29. Mai 2013)

Gut! 

Wenn du noch fragen hast, dann nur her damit!  

Gruß
Pain


----------



## mr.4EvEr (29. Mai 2013)

MrSwisstobi schrieb:


> .. ist der unterschied zwischen einem FX-8150 und 8350 so gross, dass es sich lohnt?



Der FX8350 ist ne ordentliche Stufe schneller. Beide CPUs sind jedoch nicht gerade Raketen. Wenn du maximale Performance erwünschst, wäre ein I5 3570K @ 4GHz (oder mehr) die P/L mäßig beste Wahl (mal abgesehen vom Boardwechsel).



MrSwisstobi schrieb:


> Jup definitiv ^^
> ich glaub so zum zocken sind bis 2cm max. ok.



Auch hier gilt: Das muss jeder für sich selbst rausfinden.



MrSwisstobi schrieb:


> Kp, dachte an ne  680, 780 oder ne Titan? (Alle nur 2x Bildschirm anschluss? hat zwar noch andere, da bräuchte man aber irgend eine art Adapter oder so? Kp)



Eigentlich haben alle aktuellen Karten mehr als 2 Anschlüsse. Das was du gerade vermutlich verwechselst, ist, dass die Fermi Karten (GTX4XX/5XX) nur 2 Monitore ansteuern konnten (hatten jedoch trotzdessen mehr Anschlüsse).
Mit der aktuellen Kepler Generation (GTX6XX/780/Titan) wurde die maximal mögliche Ansteuerung auf 3 Monitore erhöht.




MrSwisstobi schrieb:


> Das weiss ich doch, aber das war nicht das was ich damit fragen wollte, .. was haltet ihr von meinem derzeitgen 27"er und würd es sich lohnen einfach noch 2 extra dazu zu kaufen? (Natürlich gleiche..)


 
Das Spielvergnügen wird mit 3 Monitoren noch wesentlich intensiver werden. Ob dir das die Leistungseinbußen und der Aufwand wert sind, musst mal wieder du selbst entscheiden.
Mir wäre es das jedoch (wenn ich nur das Geld hätte... ) auf jeden Fall wert.


----------

